# Stupid Question: What's In It For The Non-Competitors?



## deke dirt (May 14, 2011)

I've always wanted to hit the Memphis or KC competition; but, after having seen that Pitmasters television program, I realized there didn't seem to be an outlet for spectators who wanted to sample the goods.

Therefore, do any of the competitors make barbecue to sell?  Or are vendors kept separate from competitors?

Are there any opportunities for your average amateur patio daddy-o to glean some knowledge from the pros (I mean, just through observation or osmosis, as opposed to buying their book/video/course)?

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## mballi3011 (May 14, 2011)

I'm probably not the best onbe to talk about this having never been to a meohis in May. But I do think that you can buy some Q from the sponored booths. I think that all the competitors have to give some meat to the home team sort of and they sell it. Now that's just what I have heard.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

I don't know about Memphis in May, but the comps. I've been to the contestants were selling their BBQ & giving away free samples.


----------



## michael ark (May 14, 2011)

At Memphis in may they have a peoples choice champ a very prestige's award.I think it's was $8 more than ticket .You sample 4 teams and rate them.These people are serious well over  $1000 to enter pro category $800 to enter patio or amateur.$110,000 in prizes.


----------



## deke dirt (May 16, 2011)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## hardslicer (May 16, 2011)

if you're gonna go it sounds like it's well worth the extra $$ to sample the goods


----------



## michael ark (May 16, 2011)

You can't smell it all day .Looking at the pits and not tase it.Thet would be bar-bq hell
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ecto1 (May 17, 2011)

I have yet to go to a comp where i did not learn something new.  I love to go even when I am not competing.  A real good hint is to go on Friday night when most of the teams are setting up and having a good time you will be suprised how nice everyone is.  I have been next to world champion bbq winners that will talk your ear off and give you advice from here to Timbucktu.  Now Saturdays are a lot more serious and some teams will only talk to friends in the morning general rule is after the meat has been turned in for tasting it all goes back to normal.  It is a blast usually lots of music good times and some amazing pits to look at.


----------



## raptor700 (May 17, 2011)

What he said......I've never been to M-N-May, But the comps i have been to i can say that (me personally) What i give out for peoples choice and what i put in a "turn in" box is nowhere near the same product!

Like *ECTO1*, I have camped next to world champs and have learned more from chatting with them than any book you can buy.

The only way you will learn or taste what the pros are doing is to put up some $$$ and hang out with them for a weekend.

Everyone i've ever met at a comp is very friendly, and like us, They love to talk Q


ECTO1 said:


> I have yet to go to a comp where i did not learn something new.  I love to go even when I am not competing.  A real good hint is to go on Friday night when most of the teams are setting up and having a good time you will be suprised how nice everyone is.  I have been next to world champion bbq winners that will talk your ear off and give you advice from here to Timbucktu.  Now Saturdays are a lot more serious and some teams will only talk to friends in the morning general rule is after the meat has been turned in for tasting it all goes back to normal.  It is a blast usually lots of music good times and some amazing pits to look at.


----------

